# Anyone use Steinberger Gearless Tuners?



## Bearitone (Feb 11, 2016)

Anyone? What do you think of them? Durable?

Pictures are welcome! I'd love to see what they look like on a typical superstrat, I usually only see them on firebirds


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2016)

Overly complex with no real advantage. 

They were cool when they came out because they were so unique, but the high ratio means nothing and they can feel cumbersome to use.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 12, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Overly complex with no real advantage.
> 
> They were cool when they came out because they were so unique, but the high ratio means nothing and they can feel cumbersome to use.



For me its really more of an aesthetic thing. I think it makes for a nice clean look when the tuning keys don't hang off the side. 

I didn't really think about the 40:1 ratio being cumbersome but, now I'll definitely consider it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2016)

kindsage said:


> For me its really more of an aesthetic thing. I think it makes for a nice clean look when the tuning keys don't hang off the side.
> 
> I didn't really think about the 40:1 ratio being cumbersome but, now I'll definitely consider it



Look into banjo tuners, pretty much just guitar tuners that have the tuning keys around back. 

Granted, if all you want is the aesthetics, the Steinberger aren't bad.


----------



## jwade (Feb 12, 2016)

One thing about the Steinberger worth mentioning is that you end up being limited in the gauge of strings you can use. I think the thickest you can use (without reaming out the opening) is a 68.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 12, 2016)

I'v used them on multipul guitars. Great tuners. DO NOT look for banjo tuners.


----------



## geoffstgermaine (Feb 12, 2016)

I've used them on guitars. They're nice but like others have said, they're expensive and a bit awkward to install and use. I'd really only use them for an aesthetic reason or for a customer request. I have used them as headless tuners as well and they function well for this.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 12, 2016)

jwade said:


> One thing about the Steinberger worth mentioning is that you end up being limited in the gauge of strings you can use. I think the thickest you can use (without reaming out the opening) is a 68.



Thats a real shame because I planned on using about a 74 or 75 with these 


Is it because the break angle is too hard for a string that thick or because the peg hole is too small?


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 12, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look into banjo tuners, pretty much just guitar tuners that have the tuning keys around back.
> 
> Granted, if all you want is the aesthetics, the Steinberger aren't bad.



I'm not against banjo tuners or tuners that wind the string with a normal ratio. I just haven't found any banjo tuners that actually look durable. They all look like they'll fall apart in a week.

Any other suggestions for tuners of this style (vertical with tuning keys on the back) are welcome


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2016)

I've had a set of Gotoh S-series banjo tuners on a Washburn banjo for almost a decade and haven't had any issues with durability. They're only a 1:6 ratio, which is weird to get used to at first, but other than that they're solid. 

ABM used to make banjo style tuners with a more guitar-like ratio and operation, but they're hard to come by these days. 

I'd stay away from Waverly and Goldtone, as they're aimed to purists who don't mind plastic or wooden shafts.

You can still find Kluson style tuners like this too, but careful where you source them as they're a lot of junky copies out there.


----------



## jwade (Feb 12, 2016)

kindsage said:


> Thats a real shame because I planned on using about a 74 or 75 with these
> 
> 
> Is it because the break angle is too hard for a string that thick or because the peg hole is too small?



Kind of a combination of the size of the peg hole and then also the way it's pulled down into the tuner being kind of limiting in terms of the nickelwound strings outer wrap.

...I only just now thought 'hm maybe unwrapping the winding a bit could work'. Might be worth a try.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 13, 2016)

unwrapping the winding totally works. again, dont get banjo tuners. if your wanting this look, these are really the only actual option that is high quality and will work great.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 13, 2016)

Kluson makes Gibson firebird replacement tuners.


https://reverb.com/item/1574654-klu...cy=USD&pla=1&gclid=COL8srjC9MoCFdgKgQod_yoB6Q

Gibson has a set too, but they are expensive:

Gibson Tuning Machines | AUTHORIZED NATIONAL PARTS DISTRIBUTOR FOR KORG, VOX, BLACKSTAR. PARTS FOR FENDER, GIBSON, GRETSCH, HOFNER, SWR, GUILD...

And the tuners in question:

https://reverb.com/item/340807-steinberger-gearless-tuners







They look cool but if the design isn't easy to use, it may not be worth the trouble. I can change a string with my planet waves tuners in about 1 minute or less.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 14, 2016)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> unwrapping the winding totally works. again, dont get banjo tuners. if your wanting this look, these are really the only actual option that is high quality and will work great.



Oh yeeaaahh, most thicker strings come with a taper to fit the tuner anyway. 

If only I could find find a place to actually buy steinberger tuners. Don't see them on stewmac, GC, sweetwater, anywhere.


----------

